# Happy Hour under siege by a spam bot



## LoREvanescence (Jun 19, 2007)

A spam bot posting in Chinese I think has opened so many new threads that there are pages and pages of threads that are just spam.


At this time it is still opening new threads.


----------



## super dave (Oct 1, 2002)

That explains why I can't read anything except a few English posts, I thought I was being directed to a Chinese version of the forum.


----------



## LoREvanescence (Jun 19, 2007)

Looks like multiple spam bots are spammed most every forum this morning.

My guess they all followed the path of the bot that found and spammed these forums 2 days ago. They must know it's vulnerable or something.


----------

